# Toyota 4 Runner



## lorlena43 (May 15, 2004)

OK, I have been reading boards on several forums, in search of information on the tow vehical of our choice. We have yet to buy the TT or the TV. We are looking at the Outback 25RS S, and the Toyota 4 runner 4.7-liter DOHC 32-valve EFI V8
235 hp @ 4,800 rpm/320 lb.-ft. @ 3,400 rpm. Toyota claims this vehical has towing ability of 7000, so even fully loaded it seems that we are well below the limit. Reading some of the other forums, we don't meet the wheel base rule. Wheelbase on this SUV 109.8.

So, give me some feedback. We are new to towing, have been camping in a 32 ft motorhome.
Lorlena


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and good luck with your shopping sunny

Since you have not purchased either rig yet, it's the perfect time to take the wheelbase of the TV into consideration.

Imho, towing the 25RS-S with a 4-runner would be like towing with explorer/pathfinder/trailblazer etc...same size. Not the best for towing that size trailer. Yes it can do the weight, but....

see this thread http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518&hl=


----------



## lorlena43 (May 15, 2004)

Yes I have been reading the tread that you mentioned. Needless to say it has gotten me a bit worried. Makes me want to stay in the motorhome.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For what it maybe worth I gathered a bunch of the rules of thumb, migth help when making your decision. The last rule should be taken with a grain of salt, its often quoted but really does depend on your vehicle. Larger Trucks/Suburban are design for towing larger camper, but if you are going to be pushing the limits on the other rules of thumb then I wouldn't be pushing the weight limit as well.

*Tongue Weight Rule of Thumb*
Tongue weight = 10% to 15% of actual loaded trailer weight.

*Weight Distribution Hitch Rule of Thumb.* 
When tongue weight approaches 350 lbs.,...a weight distribution hitch system is recommended.

*Wheel Base Rule of Thumb*
A tow vehicle should have a minimum wheel base of 100 inches. A wheel base of 110 inches is recommended for a 20 foot trailer. For every additional foot of trailer length (above 20') add 4 inches to the wheel base. i.e., a 22 foot trailer=118 inches wheel base, a 24 foot trailer=126 inches wheel base. Etc. However, when you get into the larger, full size tow vehicles, such as Surburban's, F-150's, Ram Trucks, etc. this rule relaxes, as these types of vehicles (if properly set up) are capable of towing much larger trailers than this rule would suggest.

*Trailer Frontal Area Rule of Thumb*
Some manufacturers have established guidelines for the maximum trailer frontal area (square footage) which they recommend for safe towing. I read this in a Ford Motor Company publication I recently acquired at a local dealership. Consult your dealer for specifics regarding your tow vehicle.

*Trailer Weight Rule of Thumb*
Maximum trailer weight being towed...should only be 75% of the weight rating of your tow vehicle. (CGWR being taken into consideration). If factory rating is 5,000 lbs. trailer,... a 3750 lb. trailer weight is recommended, etc. If 7,000 lb. trailer is stated,...a 5250 lbs. trailer weight is recommended, etc.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Lorlena, I recently purchased the identical vehicle. I love it and for my 21RS it's fine! However I agree with the rest on this issue, I don't think you would be happy with stability. The motor isn't the issue, it's the wheelbase!! My two cents. Brian


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm pulling a 21RS with a 2003 4-Runner with the V8. Haven't had any issues with stability or power, but I really don't think I would want to go much beyond what I am at. I think the 23RS would maybe be the furthest I would go and I think I would go with a double sway bar system if I did.


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

I agree with all the other postings to this topic. I have a 2002 23FBS and use a 2002 Explorer. I am at the limit of my comfort level with this combination. The Ford has plenty of power, but you start to lose some control at the top speeds. There is nothing like the sinking feeling you get at 60-65 MPH and being passed by a double length 18 wheeler. When the rear end of the trailer starts to slide out, you know that you need a little longer wheelbase length. Luckily, my sway control works very well.

Regards,
Bopper

2002 Outback 23FBS 2002 Explorer
2 Adults and 2 very spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------

